# Good Gym - Dubailand??



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi, Can I please have recommendations for a good gym in or around Arabian Ranches ~ preferably mention the cost and the duration of that, whether or not that include classes and if there is a reduced rate for off-peak as in other countries. Thank you


----------



## MZB (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi,

Sorry I'm not answering your question.....but I'm interested to know if you actually live in Dubailand.

I am moving out with my family in January and we are looking for a suitable place to live (safe, expat community, family friendly). Dubailand seems to have nice property at reasonable prices.

What is the area like?

Is it densely populated?

Thanks in advance


----------



## gracie_23 (May 12, 2011)

dubaisky said:


> Hi, Can I please have recommendations for a good gym in or around Arabian Ranches ~ preferably mention the cost and the duration of that, whether or not that include classes and if there is a reduced rate for off-peak as in other countries. Thank you


There's a fitness first opening in Motor City - not sure of exact date but if you go into Spinneys in Motor City they have a big info and sign up desk near the entrance so i'm sure they'd tell you more..

In terms of gyms around here i'd say that will be the best and also good value for money.


----------



## gracie_23 (May 12, 2011)

MZB said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry I'm not answering your question.....but I'm interested to know if you actually live in Dubailand.
> 
> ...


Depends where you're looking at in Dubailand.. lots of what they call Dubailand is still under construction, but there are some nice areas which are now established. Are you looking for a villa? townhouse? apartment? If its essential for you to be right in the thick of Dubai as a city then Dubailand isnt for you as it's essential to have a car (2 if you're a family I guess), but if you want somewhere quiet with a few amenities on your doorstep then Arabian ranches, motor city, green community are all nice


----------



## MZB (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi thanks for that...

I guess main priority is to live somewhere safe and suitable for wife and kids...

We are not to fussed about being in the heart of the city, as we both drive so if it's a 20-30min drive to get to the mall..that's fine.


----------



## gracie_23 (May 12, 2011)

MZB said:


> Hi thanks for that...
> 
> I guess main priority is to live somewhere safe and suitable for wife and kids...
> 
> We are not to fussed about being in the heart of the city, as we both drive so if it's a 20-30min drive to get to the mall..that's fine.


Then i think arabian ranches would be good for you. 20 mins to Mall of the Emirates. Also they have their own shops, a supermarket, some eateries, playgrounds, lovely pools. VERY safe for everyone in the family - kids play out in the street on bikes etc. Lots of greenery. Also you can pop over to motorcity in 2 minutes and use the big spinneys supermarket and all the shops and eateries there too. Arabian ranches has only villas though. Other similar areas have apartments aswel as villas.

Regarding safety in dubai - i havnt come across anywhere yet that isnt a pleasant neighbourhood. I mean sure there are apartment blocks in the city that I personally wouldnt wanna bring children up in (as there are rarely pavements outside let alone playspace!), but any of the community areas such as arabian ranches, motor city, green community, emirates living, discovery gardens etc are all neighbourhoods very typical to western 'estates' (but nicer and safe!)

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## MZB (Jun 12, 2011)

Than you very much for that advice...


----------



## imom (Jun 4, 2011)

As well as the new gym opening soon in Motor City, there is Optimal Fitness (Optimal Fitness - Health - Lifestyle - Nutrition - Fitness) in Studio City (right next to the ranches)


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

We live in Ranches and Mrs Confiture uses Optimal Fitness.

She's very happy with the classes etc. there.


----------



## anstyle (Nov 27, 2011)

*hi*

u can join fitness first


----------

